# Excel Summe-Problem - Tricky



## d-braun (26. Februar 2009)

Hi,

ich habe folgendes Problem:
In einer Tabelle gibt es verschiedene Werte (positive und negative). Diese werden mittels "summe(A1:A2)" summiert sodass der erzielte Gewinn heraus kommt. Nun möchte ich zusätzlich zu diesem Gewinn noch den Umsatz errechnen. Nun zu meiner Frage:

Kann ich Excel irgendwie in einer Formel dazu veranlassen die Vorzeichen zu ignorieren?

Achja if-Abfragen etc können nicht verwendet werden weil neue Zellen ergänzt werden und diese sonst immer per Hand in die Formel eingetragen werden müssten.

Vieleicht ist es ja ganz einfach und ich steh nur aufm Schlauch 

Any ideas?


mfg
dom


----------



## Drogist (26. Februar 2009)

Hallo,

lege eine Hilfsspalte an und schreibe dort diese Funktion hinein:

```
=ABS(A1)
```
 wobei ich voraussetze, dass in A1 die Zahl steht. Diese Formel kopierst du so weit nach unten, wie es zu summierende Zeilen gibt. Die Summe dieser Spalte ergibt dann die Summe aller Zahlen aus der Spalte A ohne Vorzeichen.

Und es geht auch mit einer recht kryptischen Formel ohne Hilfsspalte. Angenommen, in A1:A30 stehen die zu summierenden Werte, dann hilft diese Formel: 
	
	
	



```
=SUMME(SUMMEWENN(A1:A30;">0");SUMMEWENN(A1:A30;"<0")*-1)
```
Allerdings wirst du diese immer schön anpassen müssen, wenn eine Zeile dazu kommt. Alternative wäre in dem Fall dann noch ein Bereichsname statt "A1:A30", aber der müsste dann auch immer ziemlich umständlich angepasst werden.

Letzte Möglichkeit: Eine benutzerdefinierte Funktion in Excel VBA schreiben, dann hast du keinen Ärger mehr


----------



## KaiBone (27. Februar 2009)

d-braun hat gesagt.:


> In einer Tabelle gibt es verschiedene Werte (positive und negative). Diese werden mittels "summe(A1:A2)" summiert sodass der erzielte Gewinn heraus kommt. Nun möchte ich zusätzlich zu diesem Gewinn noch den Umsatz errechnen. Nun zu meiner Frage:
> 
> Kann ich Excel irgendwie in einer Formel dazu veranlassen die Vorzeichen zu ignorieren?


Mich würde interessieren wieso du die Vorzeichen ignorieren willst?
Ich meine wenn du den Umsatz errechen willst brauchst du doch nur die Menge der Artikel(Güter) mal deren Preis zurechnen, mir erschließt sich in keiner Weise warum du die Vorzeichen weglassen willst.

Gruß 
KaiBone


----------

